# Recommendation on new rear projection TV



## GaryK (Jul 9, 2002)

I am in the market for a new rear projection TV. I would like to have some feedback on good large sets. At the moment a Toshiba 72MX195 is my first choice.

How well does the set work with a 622?
How does your pick work with normal 4x3 channels?
Is HDMI an issue your recommendation?
Is DLP the way to go with Dish?


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

GaryK said:


> I am in the market for a new rear projection TV. I would like to have some feedback on good large sets. At the moment a Toshiba 72MX195 is my first choice.
> 
> How well does the set work with a 622?
> How does your pick work with normal 4x3 channels?
> ...


I went with DLP because it was an all digital solution and more importantly, there is no burn-in on the screen. This is a big deal now because there are so many 4X3 shows still on and you can quickly get screen burn-in since an HD TV will be 16X9 and the majority of non-prime-time (major networks) are still at 4X3.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Do burn-in happen on projection TVs? (This is a serious inquiry, not a sarcastic one)

Going back to the original question... this might be of interest to you:

HL-S5679W LED DLP


----------



## GaryK (Jul 9, 2002)

airpolgas said:


> Do burn-in happen on projection TVs? (This is a serious inquiry, not a sarcastic one)
> 
> Going back to the original question... this might be of interest to you:
> 
> HL-S5679W LED DLP


From what I understand there is burn-in on non-DLP systems.

I have also come across a Samsung HL-S7178W. This handles 1080P INPUT. I don't know what currently has this input, but I'm sure there will be in the future.

My current Sony 61XBR (4:3) does a poor job with HD holding sync, etc. So I hope my next set handles future stuff better.


----------



## rice0209 (Oct 11, 2005)

CRT's, which is your traditional television type do got burn in when the same still image is left on the screen for an extended period of time.

Yes, rear projection TV's which are a CRT type will get burn in if the image is left too long on the screen.


----------



## Jolard (Feb 14, 2006)

I have a Mitsubishi WD-52327 52 inch DLP. I am not sure if we can talk prices on here, but I picked one up at Fry's for $999 just a few weeks ago. They have the exact same model on sale again for the same price in today's paper. 

The TV doesn't have HDMI, which is a bit of a downside, but it does have DVI-HDCP, and I have an HDMI to DVI cable from the 622 to the tv, and it looks great. 

Anyway, just a suggestion. There are better tv's out there, but for the price I don't think this one can be beat.


----------



## MNipper (Jan 20, 2004)

GaryK said:


> I am in the market for a new rear projection TV. ...


Tough question. SO many different things to consider (that I won't delve into here), as well as whether that price point is your biggest concern, or the "picture" is your biggest concern. Also, timing is everything (you need/want it next week?, or can you wait 45-60 days?).

Certainly, the Toshiba set has no 1080p input capability. That won't play a part in your 622 usage, but it will be pertinent if you (eventually) intend to get into HD content in the DVD arena. Most of that media is being produced in 1080p (even though it makes no difference for most of the current releases, due to the nature of some of the source material). But, as time goes by, and more films are shot digitally, then there will be some definite value in having a set that can display that content natively.

Most of the sets that are coming out this year (right about now) and next are all 1080p (input) capable, so that plays into the timing question. I, too, am looking at something akin to the size you mention, and am waiting to see what the new Sony and Mitsubishi sets look like (hopefully at CEDIA, in mid-September). Sony's set (KDS-R70XBR2) is 70", and uses a three-chip LCOS technology (so there would be no rainbow effect problems that some people notice with their DLP sets). (If you ever saw their large Qualia set, then you've seen something similar to what this set is expected to be.) Mitsubishi has two 73" DLP models due (in their 732 and 831 series). Those also look interesting. All of these sets are at a higher price-point than the Toshiba, but they also incorporate capabilities that were not available in last year's sets, and are (IMO) more future-proofed than what you are currently considering.

Anyway... I think that you'd find that any of those will likely work fine with a 622 (including the Toshiba). I guess I just mainly wanted to point out that there are a number of (newer technology) large screen sets that are going to hit the street within the coming weeks (one of the Mitsubishi sets is due in August), and you may want to check them out before you make a decision.

(The Sony set is already on their web site, but the Mitsubishi sets are not yet on their site, although they are described in numerous news releases that you can locate online.)

All, FWIW.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

GaryK said:


> I am in the market for a new rear projection TV. I would like to have some feedback on good large sets. At the moment a Toshiba 72MX195 is my first choice.
> 
> How well does the set work with a 622?
> How does your pick work with normal 4x3 channels?
> ...


What you need depends very little on what the ViP622 does or doesn't do. Of the projection technologies (there are at least four), only CRT suffers substantially from burn-in. DLP with a 6+ sector color wheel is pretty much a straight across comparison with LCoS. LCD is the technology that demonstrated the Screen Door Effect (SDE). LCoS and LCD don't use color wheels anymore as the chips are far more affordable than DLP chips. I can't speak to the 6' models as they give me motion sickness in my relatively small viewing room (about 12' deep).

Plasma (flat screens only) suffers somewhat with burn-in. Older units were horrible, but it is becoming less of an issue with modern units. If the instructions recommend against using the TV with video games or 4:3 content, don't go there.

Conventional wisdom recommends a TV that is no larger than 40% the distance you will be sitting from it for HD content.

I'm a big fan of the Sony SXRD (LCoS) RPTVs. My next choice would be the 1080p JVC LCoS. My mileage varies as I'm bothered by DLP "rainbow effect". Make sure that everyone in the household gets a chance to audition something relatively bright so you can find out early on if someone is sensitive.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

When I bought mine, I had it narrowed down to a DLP and a 60" Sony SXRD. The deciding factor for me was measuring out where my furniture sits in my living room, then going to Best Buy and standing approximately where my furniture was laid out in comparison to where the TV would be positioned. I found that for the posiition of some of my furniture having a off center viewing angle, the Sony provided the best picture. The DLP rainbowed so I bought the Sony.

My point here is - I personally don't think there's a pat answer for everyone's situation for which TV is the best. You need to consider your own circumstance and make a decision based on your needs / situation. I wanted a DLP when I started looking for my TV but ended up with a LCoS set based of viewing angles in my living room. I LOVE my Sony, and think it is the best investment I've ever made for my entertainment system. I think I would have been seriously disappointed with a DLP in my living room.

Good luck!


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

I found this summary very helpful:

http://electronics.howstuffworks.com/tv-buying-guide.htm

It compares all the pros and cons of the various options. For my budget and space, I ended up going with a 62" Toshiba DLP.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Just to clear things up, You do NOT have to worry about "burn in" on ANY currently made rear projection TV of any type. This includes DLP as well as LCD and LCOS projection. The old CRT projection (big square box) was suspect to burn in but these have just about gone the way of the dinosaur. Any current "micro display" being made is worry free. 

Plasma is the only current display type with any burn in concern still.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

ibglowin said:


> Just to clear things up, You do NOT have to worry about "burn in" on ANY currently made rear projection TV of any type. This includes DLP as well as LCD and LCOS projection. The old CRT projection (big square box) was suspect to burn in but these have just about gone the way of the dinosaur. Any current "micro display" being made is worry free.
> 
> Plasma is the only current display type with any burn in concern still.


Even plasmas these days are much less subject to burn-in than previous generations. For the others, they CAN'T burn-in. It's really a non-issue.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Hunter Green said:


> I found this summary very helpful:
> 
> http://electronics.howstuffworks.com/tv-buying-guide.htm
> 
> It compares all the pros and cons of the various options. For my budget and space, I ended up going with a 62" Toshiba DLP.


In the end, it doesn't really matter what anyone else theorizes, creates spec sheets for or opines. Your TV has to make you happy in your environment.

If the choice isn't clear, the key is to buy the unit an establishment that will allow you to exchange it. If it glares badly, is too large, not bright enough or just doens't fit in with the rest of your equipment, you can try something else. You shouldn't have to compromise to save a couple hundred dollars.


----------



## debpasc (Oct 20, 2005)

I made a visit to the store and viewed my choice of DLP from the distance that I would be viewieng from my great room sofa. So glad I did. I ended up reducing my screen size from the 60s to the 50s -- as big as my room is, it wasn't big enough. My neighbors have a big screen too big for their room and it is a very poor viewing experience. I have both 720 and 1080 inputs in the back (I'm using the 1080) and I use component connections. In my opinion, my HD and SD are really very good. I also chose the DLP for repair/shelf life -- it appears the most expensive repair would be replacement of the bulb at about $300 and a screw driver.


----------



## Jerry 42 (Feb 25, 2003)

Can only state my situation. 2 months ago purchased (at Fry's) a Mits 57731 - it is a 1080 P with 2 HMTL imputs that can accept 1080 P (i.e HD DVD) as well as all other formats. It produces a very bright (has a bigger wat blub) - good picture even when factory settings are toned down.

But you need to to look at all manfs and models and pick the one that works for you.


----------



## gflande1 (Jul 29, 2006)

Im going through the same issue...trying to find the best HDTV that for the buck. I would prefer to keep my total cost below $2k. I have very limited experience and have read several tutorials. I like the sound of this Samsung HL-R5078W 50" DLP. However Im concerned about how the picture will look from the sides compared with LCDs. Another concern is the size of this Samsung, I plan on viewing the tv from 9-10 feet away...is 50" too big?

thanks


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

The Samsung HLS is a good choice. I've got a 61" HLN version at home and it's given us hours of great viewing. New generation, in addition to supporting 1080P has better blacks and quicker start up time compared with prior sets. If I was shopping for another set today, that's the one I'd go with.

John


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

If you can wait, I think the Samsung HL-S5679W will be a force to be reckoned with in the RPTV market. It has a 1080p DLP light engine, but instead of a traditional lamp and color wheel, it uses red, green, and blue LEDs. No color wheel, so there's no rainbow effect. No lamp to burn out, though the expected life on the LEDs is 20,000 hours (almost 7 years at 8hrs/day). Though only the 56 inch model has been announced, I'd expect to eventually see it in a whole range of sizes. If I hadn't just bought an HLR series, I'd definitely be in the market for one of these.


----------



## diospyros (Nov 14, 2005)

I waited years before buying an HDTV. My advice is this: You have to pull the trigger sometime. You can wait and wait and wait and wait and wait... New products and features come out all the time. Prices change. And it's probably better to spend a little too much and be satisfied than try to save a few bucks and then find yourself constantly beating yourself up over an unnecessary compromise. Just find something you like and buy it and if it works for you don't worry that you could have had something else.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I have a 57" hdtv from Toshiba and I found it makes dishnetwork satellite tv look great in "movie mode" adjusted down on sharpness to 25% of course. I tried my receiver on different tvs in the stores to see how it looked with each tv. In the end I saw at Sears a Toshiba tv with a dish 6000 hooked up. It looked great on both hd and sd channels using component. That is the reason why I bought a Toshiba. It hides a lot of flaws in the picture with satellite. I am using hdmi to a dvi adapter to my tv.


----------



## bhenge (Mar 2, 2005)

With any DLP be sure to investigate the bulb (lamp) involved and any lamp warranty provided, especially if you are a person who has the set on many hours per day. I have seen lamps rated at 2000-8000 hours (that's about 1-4 years at 5.5 hours per day) and replacement costs can range from $250 - $750. Many manufacturers don't publish lamp hours but provide a 1-year warranty on the lamp. Make sure the lamp is a owner friendly replacement and won't require a visit from a service dept. which will add to the cost. Also remember that lamps lose brightness over time. I love my Runco DLP front projector, but its 2000 hour lamp loses about 30% of its brightness by the 1750 hour mark.. it happens so slowly over time you don't realize how much brightness you've lost until you replace the lamp...


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

I have had 2 DLP TVs in my home so far.
LG 50" (don't remember the model number)
Mitsubishi WD52-628 (currently)

Since I install these as part of my job and I see different sets every day in real world environments I'll give you my 2 cents.

Although my Mitsu 52-628 is 1080p capable and has a bright stunning picture on HD broadcasts there is a down side.
It makes SD and down converted HD look worse than it really is.
It has a thin bezel around it which makes the set look attractive.

The Sony SXRD series sets in my opinion have the best overall picture as far as a rear projection TV.
They do a very good job on the SD broadcasts.
The down side is those big honkin speakers on the side that are non removable.
I understand they are about to release some SXRD models without the speakers on the sides. That would be a big plus in my book.

I have to tip my hat to Panasonic for their 50" plasma. Don't know the model # off the top of my head but it was #1 in consumer reports.
This bad boy would even make a analog cable broadcast look stunning. I don't know how but it did.

The reason I put SD viewing on such a high priority is because 80% of what you watch will be SD.

So my advice would be to look around and find the best looking picture on display that isn't a canned broadcast being replayed in the store to make all the sets look good.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

gflande1 said:


> I like the sound of this Samsung HL-R5078W 50" DLP. However Im concerned about how the picture will look from the sides compared with LCDs.


This is a big issue with some screens. If your viewing position is offset from center and in relatively close quarters like yours, you need to be wary.


> Another concern is the size of this Samsung, I plan on viewing the tv from 9-10 feet away...is 50" too big?


You wouldn't want to go any larger. You may want to go smaller.

You often get what you pay for. In the case of DLP, all the chips come from the same place regardless of who is assembling the set. The manufacturer gets to choose the screen quality and how much they want to spend on the image processing equipment.

At some point, you're going to need to strike out on your own and visit a store where all of the technologies are represented and do a little pacing back and forth. Walk along the displays and see which ones are brighter from the side angles. At the store where I hang out, some TVs are brighter from the steep angles than televisions are are closer. I think it has a lot to do with the anti-glare technology as opposed to the microdisplay choice. The shiny screens, while reflecting a lot of light, often have the widest viewing angle.

A store with the ability to show you satellite content is a plus.

Be absolutely certain to view a cross-section of SD content too as this can really sour the experience if SD viewing stinks.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

BoisePaul said:


> It has a 1080p DLP light engine, but instead of a traditional lamp and color wheel, it uses red, green, and blue LEDs. No color wheel, so there's no rainbow effect. No lamp to burn out, though the expected life on the LEDs is 20,000 hours (almost 7 years at 8hrs/day).


I'm not sure that this technology is going to be the answer. Like Plasma, LEDs lose intensity over time. When it comes time to replace the LED array, you can bet it is going to be a four figure financial proposition. The lamps for an LED traffic signal cost upwards of $250 in quantity for a single color.

The real answer for the color wheel is going to a three chip configuration. As this is wicked expensive with DLP, the answer is more likely LCoS.

The advantage to a white light system is that every time you replace the lamp, you have a brand new TV picture. An array of white LEDs is probably a whole lot cheaper to manufacture than an array of color matched RGB LEDs. The other issue with color LEDs is that the different colors typically decay at different rates.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

harsh said:


> You wouldn't want to go any larger. You may want to go smaller.


I'm surprised you'd say that first sentence so matter of factly when viewing habits of people can vary so much.

Theres tons of people, particularly those who watch an appreciable amount of DVD's and HD, that like a 2x screen width (with 16x9 screens) as their seating distance. Some even as low as 1.5x.

My first HDTV was a Mitsu 55" WS that I bought back in June of '00... bought a Dish 6000 that had just been released at the same time.

I sat about 8' from it which was about 2x. It was fine. Couple years ago I remodeled and went to a front projector and now sit 11' from a 100" 16x9 screen. Which is a 1.5x ratio. The only other 2 sets in the house are just 13" portables. So the PJ is my "everyday" tv.

Mind you people all like to sit in that front row although they could choose to sit at 14' or 17' as well if 11 was too "intimidating" somehow.

Yeah SD dish channels dont look all that great but it doesnt look hideous.. and I dont watch that much of it anyway to where I even care.

Point being that sure, some people might not want a tv bigger than 50" if they're sitting 9-10' away. But certainly many others would find that size screen too small for that distance. Especially when watching their fav DVD's or HD sporting events.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

DP1 said:


> ITheres tons of people, particularly those who watch an appreciable amount of DVD's and HD, that like a 2x screen width (with 16x9 screens) as their seating distance. Some even as low as 1.5x.


As a matter of fact, the question was about a TV for use with a ViP622, not OTA or DVD.

If you approach the buying process with the idea that you're going to be able to enjoy the biggest display you can afford at 9', you will probably find at least one or more of your fellow viewers (possibly including yourself) getting more than a little queasy.

As I said, if you make a mistake, you need to make sure you can return the set if it is wrong for you or your system.

Given that many stores use cable, the picture will probably be as good or better when you get it home to your Dish receiver.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

Thats all well and good, harsh. I'm not even looking for a debate on the topic because it's one of those to each his own type deals. Because of this, like I said, I was just surprised you told them they flat wouldnt want a tv bigger than that.

I dont know how you would know that other than playing off the fact he sounded apprehensive in the first place. Which is fine. I'd say the dood has to figure it out for themselves by sitting that distance from varying screen sizes for extended periods of time. I suppose 42", 50", 60" and 72" would all be options depending on the individual. Of course I agree about the return policy.

And you reckon maybe I should be sitting about 20' from my screen then? I could prolly do that.. just have to knock a wall out and sit in the kitchen.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

bhenge said:


> With any DLP be sure to investigate the bulb (lamp) involved and any lamp warranty provided, especially if you are a person who has the set on many hours per day. I have seen lamps rated at 2000-8000 hours (that's about 1-4 years at 5.5 hours per day) and replacement costs can range from $250 - $750. Many manufacturers don't publish lamp hours but provide a 1-year warranty on the lamp. Make sure the lamp is a owner friendly replacement and won't require a visit from a service dept. which will add to the cost. Also remember that lamps lose brightness over time. I love my Runco DLP front projector, but its 2000 hour lamp loses about 30% of its brightness by the 1750 hour mark.. it happens so slowly over time you don't realize how much brightness you've lost until you replace the lamp...


I just replaced the lamp in my HLN after heavy use (two teenage daughters) for 2.5 years. Cost = $179.

John


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

CRT's will get burn in if you drive the CRT's at contrast and brightness above 70%, otherwise they can last you for 10 years.


----------



## wingnut1 (Nov 10, 2005)

I recently had my Mits calibrated by a real pro. He said of the sets currently on the market the best are the Samsung DLPs.

The new HD-DVD and Blue Ray Players output in 1080p.


----------



## Jack White (Sep 17, 2002)

GaryK said:


> I am in the market for a new rear projection TV. I would like to have some feedback on good large sets. At the moment a Toshiba 72MX195 is my first choice.
> 
> How well does the set work with a 622?
> How does your pick work with normal 4x3 channels?
> ...


If you're spending that kind of dough, MAKE SURE it has 1080P.
There's nothing like having 2 million plus pixels PER FIELD(which is about twice as good as 1080I or 720p).


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

wingnut1 said:


> The new HD-DVD and Blue Ray Players output in 1080p.


The Toshiba HD DVD units do not output 1080p.

I've yet to see either HD DVD or Blu-ray hooked up to a full-on 1080p TV. In my town, only BB offers HD disc players. They don't have the HD DVD player hooked up and the Blu-ray is connected to a small plasma. As BB has chosen to feature the Blu-ray machine, I feel somewhat compelled to go with the HD DVD format.

At half the price and with the apparent software advantage, the Toshiba A1 is flying out the door even without an audition.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Seattle has a new Sony store in University Village. They have a full 1080P set up including 8.2 audio. Expensive and fun to watch and listen to, but at least in our household, would require major changes to our A/V set up, something I can't justify at the present time. 

John


----------

